# New Photos



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

I been messing with the camera today again... 
Tell me whatcha think?


----------



## SweetTopanga (Oct 5, 2007)

I think these are awesome!     How long have you been making soap?


----------



## Mothi (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow cool.

By any chance are any of them brownie or caramel flavored?  I would love to take a bite...hehe

I do love that black and white swirled one.  What does that smell like?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

SweetTopanga said:
			
		

> I think these are awesome!     How long have you been making soap?



Almost 6 years now.. thanks..


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Mothi said:
			
		

> Wow cool.
> 
> By any chance are any of them brownie or caramel flavored?  I would love to take a bite...hehe
> 
> I do love that black and white swirled one.  What does that smell like?



Oh, I forgot to answer. 

Black Vetyver Café - Flickers Fragrances 

Black Vetyver Café is a rich, sensual scent. A deep, bitter black roasted coffee bean and Cistus oil is steeped in earthy notes of vetiver, temple incense, sequoia wood and sandalwood with vanilla, nutmeg green pepper & coriander to round it out.


----------



## Becky (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful.


----------

